# School 1958 vs. School 2008



## davidmcg (Apr 27, 2008)

*School 1958 vs. School 2008
**Scenario*: Jack goes quail hunting before school, pulls into school parking lot with shotgun in gun rack.   *1958* - Vice principal comes over, looks at Jack's shotgun, goes to his car, and gets his own shotgun to show Jack.  
*2008* - School goes into lockdown, the FBI is called, Jack is hauled off to jail, and never sees his truck or gun again. Counselors are called in to assist traumatized students and teachers. 

*Scenario*: Johnny and Mark get into a fistfight after school.  
*1958* - Crowd gathers. Mark wins. Johnny and Mark shake hands and end up buddies. 
*2008* - Police are called, SWAT team arrives, and arrests Johnny and Mark. They are charged with assault and both are expelled even though Johnny started it. 

*Scenario*: Jeffrey won't sit still in class, disrupts other students. 
*1958* - Jeffrey is sent to the principal's office and given a good paddling. Returns to class, sits still, and does not disrupt class again. 
*2008* - Jeffrey is given huge doses of Ritalin. Becomes a zombie. Tested for ADD. School gets extra state funding because Jeffrey has a disability. 

*Scenario*: Billy breaks a window in his neighbor's car and his Dad gives him a whipping with his belt. 
*1958* - Billy is more careful next time, grows up normal, goes to college, and becomes a successful businessman. 
*2008* - Billy's dad is arrested for child abuse. Billy is removed to foster care and joins a gang. State psychologist tells Billy's sister that she remembers being abused herself and their dad goes to prison. Billy's mom has an affair with the psychologist. 

*Scenario*: Mark gets a headache and takes some aspirin to school. 
*1958* - Mark shares aspirin with the school principal out on the smoking dock. 
*2008* - Police are called and Mark is expelled from school for drug violations. His car is searched for ***** and weapons. 

*Scenario*: Pedro fails high school English. 
*1958* - Pedro goes to summer school, passes English, goes to college. 
*2008* - Pedro's cause is taken up by local human rights group. Newspaper articles appear nationally explaining that making English a requirement for graduation is racist. U.S. Civil Liberties Association files class action lawsuit against state school system and Pedro's English teacher. English is banned from core curriculum. Pedro is given his diploma anyway but ends up mowing lawns for a living because he cannot speak English. 

*Scenario*: Johnny takes apart leftover Independence Day firecrackers, puts them in a model airplane paint bottle, and blows up an anthill. 
*1958* - Ants die. 
*2008* - Homeland Security and the FBI are called and Johnny is charged with domestic terrorism. Teams investigate parents, siblings are removed from the home, computers are confiscated, and Johnny's dad goes on a terror watch list and is never allowed to fly again. 

*Scenario*: Johnny falls during recess and scrapes his knee. His teacher, Mary, finds him crying, and gives him a hug to comfort him. 
*1958* - Johnny soon feels better and goes back to playing. 
*2008* - Mary is accused of being a sexual predator and loses her job. She faces three years in federal prison. Johnny undergoes five years of therapy.


----------



## travcoman45 (Apr 27, 2008)

Aint that the da mn sad truth!


----------



## davidmcg (Apr 27, 2008)

Yup, sad state of affairs we have worked ourselves into ain't it.


----------



## kookie (Apr 27, 2008)

Sad but true....................Very sad to see this is what we have become............


----------



## david-s (Apr 27, 2008)

what we see today is reality. Far be it for me to stand in the way of "progress".

I realize that this post is in the "jokes" forum, but it's not a joke...not to me. Not as an American.

We as a country, not ALL persons however, are a lazy work force. Sure, we show up for work, I'm self-employed, but do we really care if our employers make money?

I mean, don't "they" owe us a wage, 401k, medical, dental, etc. etc., regardless if we make money for "them" or not?

We blame everyone else for everything that happens in our lives, IF and when things don't go our way. 

Back in the day, we took care of our own. Today, we EXPECT everyone to take care of us no matter the associated costs.

I've been advertising for part-time help at my small business for MONTHS! I have numerous applications, most of which contain improper grammer. While conducting interviews, I found that the overwhelming majority probably can't spell application, much less pass a background check.

Without exception, one of the first things asked is "how much do you pay?" I answer with, "the first week I pay $10 per hour. After that we will discuss how much value you bring to my business."

David-S


----------



## davidmcg (Apr 28, 2008)

David-S, one David to another, I understand where you are coming from.  I posted it in the jokes section because it didn't fit well in any other category.  The country is the way it is because "we the people" allowed ourselves to be moved in this direction, i.e. a progressive action.  This movement is perpetuated in society by the ever increasing cushioning of society, most people want an easier cushier life for their heirs than they had.  So back in the 60's there was a mass exodus from the rural area to the big city, a movement which hasn't ended and there is no end in sight.  Too many people are afraid to get their hands dirty for a decent wage.  I remember just a few years ago when most everybody felt $10 was a liveable wage and would work hard for that.  Now with the decreasing value of the dollar, leading to increased fuel costs, which leads to increased food production costs and transportation our econmoy is on the verge of recession.  Thats an ugly word.  A word that will effect everyone on SMF, regardless of economic status.  Me and my family not much.  We live on a farm, beef is growing just the otherside of barb wire.  The feed for them is in the bin with more going into the ground and growing in the ground.  Pork and chicken I can trade for.  This is our world, jokes, even joking about the progressive tendancies of our schools are sometimes all we have to break the monotany of a 7 day work week.  My farm made a profit of $6K last year.  If it wasn't for my off-farm occupation we would have starved.  This year probably won't be better.  But we are happy, healthy and both of our boys families are moving back into the rural world where they belong.

As Ted Nugent says "you can't grill it, till you kill it".


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Apr 28, 2008)

All,
     I know I shouldn't but I can't help it. I've got to open a few questions. First, I certainly recognize that the world we live in is a changing place. But some things shouldn't change. That is, security/family values should be consistent. My children are now grown and successfully making a living on their own. One is an air force pilot and the other works in an auto recycling (junk yard) operation. Both are very happy doing what they do. But my wife and I were very lucky early on in that she was able to stay home during the early years for the children. And that's the focus of this post. I am convinced that it is so vitally important for the Mom to raise the children in the early years. If we leave those early years up to the "nursery moms" then we don't really know what we will ultimately wind up with. I know there are hundreds of exceptions, but on the other side, I think there are or would be many many more stories of success where moms were able to stay home with the little ones ... especially in the early years. I know it takes a lot now days to raise a family, especially with the prices of food, gas etc. being what it is. But what's it worth in the long term? Those little ones can look up to a set of parents from a distance (filtered with the nursery/child care syndrome) or they can look up to them with first hand ..... hand on experience. What's it worth???? My rant and with full respect to all those hard working parents who are doing their very best every day. God bless you! But wouldn't it be wonderful if the youngsters could grow up with the real Mom. Just mho.


----------



## tmw611 (Apr 28, 2008)

Sadly it is the truth. I also felt the need to weigh in. It might be hard to swallow and some may scoff, but here is the root of the problem, we as a society have become lovers of pleasure more than lovers of God. We have allowed the desire for bigger and better things to drive us. Why not be content with the ECB you can afford? I will tell you why they aren't content, it is because Joe Blow has a big rig, which is cooler looking and gets girls. What they dont realize is that Joe has the big rig but cant afford the fuel or meat in order to enjoy it. So what does he do so he can enjoy the toy? He sends mama out to work. At what expense? It has cost us our families.

It ***** envy


----------

